# Rote Zuckmückenlarve  JETZT NOCH??! in Massen!



## Vespabesitzer (21. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,..
Die letzten Tage war es meist so zwischen 7-10grad warm..
Ich habe am Teichrand bis auf -30cm tiefe hunderte oder eher > Tausend kleine Rote Zuckmückenlarve / Würmchen gesehen.

Die sind inzwischen auch in meinem Oase Filter Screenmatic angekommen, wo ich heute Abend  das blaue Filtersieb abgebaut habe.

Und inzwischen ist es um 0grad kalt und das Wasser hat um die 5grad.

Und trotzdem sind die kleinen Kerlchen immer noch total aktiv,.?? ca. 10-15mm lang.
Ich hatte ja neu Sand und am Rand (aber nur im Ufergraben nicht im Teich) Mutterboden eingebracht.

Ist das normal ?? das jetzt noch die roten Würmchen unterwegs sind??
Ich habe auch die Pumpe am laufen   ich dachte die lieben eher stehendes Gewässer ??

Ich habe auch mal was von Schaum auf dem Wasser wegen vieler Würmchen im Filter gelesen..
Bei mir hat es auch geschäumt, aber ich dachte das wären vielleicht die Reste vom "Flutschi"  wo ich die HT-Rohe zusammen gesteckt habe.

HABT IHR auch noch Mückenlarven ??? (mir juckt jetzt schon der Kopf :friede )

mfG. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Rote Zuckmückenlarve  JETZT NOCH??! in Massen!*

hmm... die aktuelle Wassertemperatur ist noch 3,9°C
Ich habe daher das Filtersieb ausgebaut.
Die netten Würmchen sehen so aus 
    
Im Teich selbst sind am Pumpenschacht-Deckel auch die üblichen Spuren:
 

Tja,.. das ist halt Natur (gut dass ich keinen Schwimmteich habe  ) muss ich mir nächstes Jahr wohl
doch ein paar schwimmende Fressfeinde kaufen..

Habt Ihr auch noch __ Würmer/ Mückenlarven ??
mfG.


----------



## Bandit75 (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Rote Zuckmückenlarve  JETZT NOCH??! in Massen!*

Hi, 

ein kleines Schwärmchen Bitterlinge, so etwa 6-10 Stück, dazu 2-3 Teichmuscheln für die Fische und Mückenlarven werden zur Sehenswürdigkeit in Deinem Teich. Wenn Du sonst keine Fische hast und diese kaum oder garnicht zufütterst gibts in jeder Regentonne mehr Larven als in Deinem Teich. 

MfG Bernd


----------



## Redlisch (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Rote Zuckmückenlarve  JETZT NOCH??! in Massen!*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> hmm... die aktuelle Wassertemperatur ist noch 3,9°C
> Ich habe daher das Filtersieb ausgebaut.
> mfG.



Feigling  

Bei mir waren es heute gegen 7 Uhr noch 3,7 °C, jetzt geht es langsam wieder auf 4,3 °C hoch im Wasser, obwohl man keine Sonne sieht ...

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Rote Zuckmückenlarve  JETZT NOCH??! in Massen!*

@Bernd,..
jau,habe ich mir auch so gedacht,.. ich wollte eigentlich keine Fische holen,da hier in der Ruhr-Ecke gerne die
__ Fischreiher vorbei schauen:shock   
.. ich habe jetzt im Internet auch nachgelesen, dass gerde in Wasser mit viel Nährstoffen sich die Zuckmückenlarven sehrgut vermehren können.
Habe den Teich ja erst frisch bestückt und fische auch nicht jedes Blatt raus, soll sich ja auch ein natürlicher Nährstoff-Bodensatz  bilden.



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Feigling


   der Filter läuft aber noch,..    habe mur die Siebmimik ausgebaut,
hinten an den Verschraubungen wo man die Platte hochklappen kann.
will das Sieb ja auch noch Spülen, ohne dabei festzufrieren ;-)

mfG. MIcha
PS: hat sonst noch jemand *zuckende  Würmer *??


----------



## Redlisch (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Rote Zuckmückenlarve  JETZT NOCH??! in Massen!*



Vespabesitzer:D   der Filter läuft aber noch schrieb:


> zuckende __ Würmer [/B]??



Also bei mir in den Teichen und im Filter zuckt nichts mehr, aber wo es vor 2 Wochen noch so um die 10°C Lufttemperatur waren, konnte man vermehrt wieder Mücken und Co rumschwirren sehen.

Ich brauche nächstes Jahr mal ein neues Bandgewebe, meines fängt so langsam an den Seiten auszufransen. Ist ja Wahnsinn was die für so ein Plastkband haben wollen (33,90 €) ...


----------



## flohkrebs (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Rote Zuckmückenlarve  JETZT NOCH??! in Massen!*

hallo!

um mal kurz deine Frage zu beantworten: nein, solche Tierchen hab ich bei uns noch gar nie gesehen...
Wahrscheinlich wegen der Libellenlarven/Forellen/Wassertemperatur - ??

Ich mach mir im Gegenteil schon fast Sorgen um unsere "Teichfauna".
Vor allem, wenn nächstes Jahr weniger __ Libellen herumschwirren, das könnte ich mir nie verzeihen!!!

Es ist nämlich so, dass es jetzt fast immer schon finster ist, wenn wir endlich an den Teich kommen und dann fressen die Forellen nichts mehr  
Das heisst, sie leben zur Zeit nur von den Wasserinsekten, hmmmm..
Die sind allerdings auch bei uns noch ziemlich aktiv - andere halt als bei dir  
Aber ich freu mich über´s Leben im Teich...

Hast du keine "Wildtiere" (-Insekten!   ) die diese __ Würmer dezimieren??
Mit der Zeit sollten sich solche eigentlich einstellen, oder??
Im Sommer: Kaulquappen???

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Rote Zuckmückenlarve  JETZT NOCH??! in Massen!*



			
				flohkrebs schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du keine "Wildtiere" (-Insekten!   ) die diese __ Würmer dezimieren??
> Mit der Zeit sollten sich solche eigentlich einstellen, oder??
> Im Sommer: Kaulquappen???
> 
> liebe Grüße!



Hallo Flohkrebs,..

Mein Teich ist ja noch recht neu  
Ausser ein paar Wasserläufern und auch schon einem __ Gelbrandkäfer:? habe ich noch nicht viel gesehen,..
die __ Libellen schwirren noch lieber zum altem kleinem Teich (da mangels Pflanzen im neuem Teich).

Heute habe ich dann auch noch die Hauptpumpe abgeschaltet, und somit den Filter.. da lagen auch noch genügend "Wasserleichen drinnen".

Ich habe jetzt aber keine weitere "Panik" wird sich schon nächstes Jahr richten,.. 
im kleinem Teich (da sind auch ein paar Goldies drinnen schwirrt nicht besonders viel mit Mücken rum)..

Hat noch jemand so ne "Mückensammlung" 

mfG. Micha


----------

